# p tooth



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I was stickin my nose up to the glass in my pygo tank and saw this tooth sittin on the surface of the sand. So I snapped a pic.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woow that you see that.cool


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

That's a nice item you found , i heard from other members this is possible sometimes you can find souvenirs from your piranha's









Even how frequently i look at it , I find nothing in my tanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice








I've been searching like crazy, but haven't found a single tooth so far in my tanks...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have found tons of teeth in the sand. I just sift it out w/ a net and boom teeth all over the place. The sand makes them easy to find. I think the tooth in this pic is fresh out of the mouth of one of my pygos, cus it's right on the surface of the sand.

you may have seen this but heres the thread w/ all the teeth I found in half an hour:

piranha dentistry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good sh*t
now take it out


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

If you keep a bare tank...you have better chance at seeing them teeth...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my tank is pretty bare right now and everytime in do a water change i find teeth in there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> If you keep a bare tank...you have better chance at seeing them teeth...


 No sh*t Sherlock


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Stugge said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > If you keep a bare tank...you have better chance at seeing them teeth...
> ...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Stugge said:
> 
> 
> > x-J-x said:
> ...


 Just love it when I can say that


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

thats cool i am going to have to look for one myself


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice one chap im still looking for some.......


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

theres gotta be something wrong. cuz I never find any teeth, between all the p's ive got.
*scratches chin*
hmm

what u feeding ure p's if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

theres gotta be something wrong. cuz I never find any teeth, between all the p's ive got.
*scratches chin*
hmm

what u feeding ure p's if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

theres gotta be something wrong. cuz I never find any teeth, between all the p's ive got.
*scratches chin*
hmm

what u feeding ure p's if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i never find a touth


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Serygo said:


> theres gotta be something wrong. cuz I never find any teeth, between all the p's ive got.
> *scratches chin*
> hmm
> 
> what u feeding ure p's if you dont mind me asking?


 I dont' know what you mean by something wrong, p's lose their teeth all the time.
It was a long shot even to pick out a tooth sitting on the surface of the sand, and after a year or so, sifting through the sand there's an abundance of loose teeth.
I feed them fish filets, catfish nuggets, other fresh fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cool


----------

